# Jamorama?



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Ran across online lessons from Jamorama, anyone tried this or have any opinion on how useful it may be?

Thanks in advance


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i also came across it.. i tryed a trail verson of it and it was ok... but i think its better to spend the money on lessons with a real teacher because 1 on 1 with a real person is much better then 1 on 1 with a video on the screen


----------

